# Alojamento de imagens da Webcam



## XtraNO (27 Set 2018 às 11:20)

Bom dia.
Coloquei recentemente a minha estação online e gostaria de fazer o upload de imagens da minha webcam.
Após dias de espera por autorização descubro que o Weather Underground deixou de permitir o carregamento FTP há já algum tempo.
Qual a melhor alternativa?
E já agora...Estou a usar o Cumulus. Gostaria de utilizar o Cumulus MX mas não consigo descarregar, o site da sandaysoft parece morto. Alguém podia disponibilizar?

Grato.


----------



## Thomar (27 Set 2018 às 12:58)

XtraNO disse:


> Bom dia.
> Coloquei recentemente a minha estação online e gostaria de fazer o upload de imagens da minha webcam.
> Após dias de espera por autorização descubro que o Weather Underground deixou de permitir o carregamento FTP há já algum tempo.
> Qual a melhor alternativa?
> ...


Em relação ao download tens de ir ao forum aqui: http://sandaysoft.com/forum/index.php
e seguir as instruções: http://sandaysoft.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=12908#p101008


----------



## XtraNO (27 Set 2018 às 13:30)

Thomar disse:


> Em relação ao download tens de ir ao forum aqui: http://sandaysoft.com/forum/index.php
> e seguir as instruções: http://sandaysoft.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=12908#p101008






Thomar disse:


> Em relação ao download tens de ir ao forum aqui: http://sandaysoft.com/forum/index.php
> e seguir as instruções: http://sandaysoft.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=12908#p101008



Não consigo fazer login no fórum,  já solicitei há mais de uma semana email com nova password e até criei nova conta. Não chegou nada. Só ontem reparei que está lá um aviso do Administrador a avisar que a partir de Março/2018 estará afastado por motivos de saúde de um familiar.
Por isso é que eu estou encravado.

Obrigado na mesma.


----------

